# H pinnatifida losing its leaves



## chandler (2 Apr 2015)

Hi guys,

I had some H. Pinnatifida growing really well emersed but it is not doing so well submersed. Some leaves are still looking absolutely fine while other leaves lose its green color, get transparent and drop off. CO2 is high according to DC and I use EI dosing.

Any thoughts -- I mean this should be an easy plant so I'm losing my confidence a little bit although I still have great success with many other plants which are not too easy such as Blyxa Japonica.

edit: sorry I realize now that I should have posted in the plant category. 

Cheers, Chandler


----------



## Crossocheilus (2 Apr 2015)

I have the same, it seems to be the only plant suffering in my tank, whereas rotala rotundifolia, ludwigia sp., rotala wallichi, flame moss, bucephaladras, monte carlo, hairgrass, trident fern, fissidens, riccardia chamedryfolia and hydrcotyle tripartita are all doing pretty well.

All the leaves other than those right at the top of the plant (at the surface) get brown dots, turn pale and drop off.


----------



## chandler (2 Apr 2015)

Yeah, so annoying. Are you thinking CO2 deficiency anyways or something else? According to what I have read it should be a heavy potassium feeder and I think some of the symptoms are looking like a lack of K but I don't now for sure. 

Maybe the emersed to submersed transformation is at play too since emersed leaves could be less effective CO2 uptakers according to what I have read.


----------



## Crossocheilus (2 Apr 2015)

My tank has been set up for 3 months so emersed-submerged isn't an issue now. I dose ei so there shouldn't be any deficiency. I suppose CO2 is the most likely issue, I run 2 39w T5 on a 180L tank so I doubt it is a lack of light although it is the leaves near the top of the tank that do better, again I doubt that is a co2 thing because I run a total 2800lph from two full length spray bars so Co2 is distributed evenly, high and low in the tank.

I am considering removing my pinnatifida and perhaps trying again at a later date once I am sure conditions are optimal.


----------



## KarthikC (2 Apr 2015)

chandler said:


> Maybe the emersed to submersed transformation is at play too since emersed leaves could be less effective CO2 uptakers according to what I have read.



I think so too. I had the same issue in my tank. Finally after about 2 months, the Pinnatifida (8 stems) is growing well. 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## ian_m (2 Apr 2015)

Some plants don't adapt very well when they a first submersed, symptoms are just like you describe. Wouldn't you if you went from 400ppm in air to a lowly 30ppm in the tank.

However, prune off the not so good leaves, before algae gets in and generally the plant will recover fine after couple of weeks.

I now try to buy submersed plants, check the labels before buying, and once planted they just grow, no die back, no algae on dying leaves. Sometimes take a while before "they take off" maybe couple of weeks.


----------



## chandler (2 Apr 2015)

Great Ian_m, thanks for the advice


----------



## sciencefiction (3 Apr 2015)

It did well for me in a low tech tank before my lights failed. It seems to love it's light.  I had it planted in two spots and the shaded one didn't do well, melted all the time it's bottom leaves.
I can't see your picture though.


----------



## limz_777 (4 Apr 2015)

sciencefiction said:


> It did well for me in a low tech tank before my lights failed. It seems to love it's light.  I had it planted in two spots and the shaded one didn't do well, melted all the time it's bottom leaves.
> I can't see your picture though.


no co2 ?


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Apr 2015)

limz_777 said:


> no co2 ?



No CO2, yes.


----------

